# Old and 'goofy'...



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I must have missed this thread while my computer was having issues....
Yes, both of my oldsters are getting "goofy"! Not what I'd call senile, but doing things they've never done before. Toby has started barking to let us know he wants "something", but guessing what he wants can be a real challenge. And he'll bark to go outside, but he's 10 feet from the door???? I wonder if his vision is going?
Tiny is doing lots of things she's never done before, like recently has started barking at me while I'm getting her dinner ready! What's THAT all about??? She actually took something from the garbage can the other night, which she has NEVER done (never been allowed to!). 
It's almost like a second puppyhood!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I must have missed this thread while my computer was having issues....
> Yes, both of my oldsters are getting "goofy"! Not what I'd call senile, but doing things they've never done before. Toby has started barking to let us know he wants "something", but guessing what he wants can be a real challenge. And he'll bark to go outside, but he's 10 feet from the door???? I wonder if his vision is going?* Casey is doing this too. Sometimes I think his vision is going, too- but when it counts he can still see you preparing a kong or getting a leash out of the cabinet. Sigh- I don't know either. He also barks to get us to do something...but that something is hard to figure out. :uhoh: Could you help us out a little? Like stand beside the couch that the ball rolled under? lol*
> Tiny is doing lots of things she's never done before, like recently has started barking at me while I'm getting her dinner ready! What's THAT all about??? She actually took something from the garbage can the other night, which she has NEVER done (never been allowed to!).
> It's almost like a second puppyhood!


 
I wrote in bold above.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the forum, my dog Duke is 12 years 6 months (we rescued him when he was 7 years old). He is such a good dog, but seems like he has doggy dementia sometimes, just the way he wanders around. Here is a picture of him on Saturday after my daughter and I gave him a bath and brushed him. :wavey: All cleaned up and ready to party like a rock star!! LOL 

Christine


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love your stories. Penny isn't quite old enough to be 'naughty'. I think these seniors give themselves permission to stretch and ignore the rules of polite society. Sort of like the old woman who will blurt out that you look fat and the old man who farts at will!

And I'm sure our Goldens would also say "Oh bugger off" if we corrected them!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My mom's almost 11 year old chocolate lab has just started barking in the past year or so...mostly at people playing in the park behind their house. After 10 years of complete SILENCE - it's very strange that she has now found her voice!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley is now barking for dinner. While he will go outside at will using his doggie door set up in the house, he now expects US to let him back inside because going through the doors is just too much trouble for him. He is so cute looking at me through the patio door I just melt and let him inside. He also started pulling paper out of my office trash can and shredding it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I might correct my younger dogs, but my old guy only gets corrected by redirection if he wants to get into something that could be dangerous for him. Otherwise, he has me wrapped around his paw and I think he knows it.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Our Rosie hasn't had any real behavior issues with getting older at 12 years and 10 months. She is getting somewhat hard of hearing, and I think selective hearing is getting to be a part of the game of life.

I've still only heard her bark 4 times her entire life.

But, it does seem like the last three years that she has decided that "I was a great, perfectly behaved dog for 10 years. Now I'm going to decide what is good..."

:lol:


----------

